# Maximum size/weight for upper cabinets?



## jayceetoo (Aug 12, 2008)

Is there a maximum weight/size/depth for upper cabinets in terms of stability or installation? 

For a particular portion of a large project, I would like to have an upper cabinet that is 18.5" deep (plus doors). It will be mounted to a stud wall. The 8' stud wall is anchored to a concrete ceiling and concrete floor.

Specifics of the cabinet carcass: 60" wide x 29" high x 18." deep. 3/4" cedar plywood with thin Formica laminate interior. 1/2" plywood back. Cabinet is divided into three equal sections with three 3/4" bamboo plywood doors.

Assembly plan is to use staples although I could use wood screws if better.

Top/bottom overlap the sides; back overlaps sides/top/bottom.

In addition to affixing the cabinet to the wall through the back panel of the cabinet, I could also anchor it into the ceiling.

Will this hold? Will it come apart? Should I assemble it differently for strength?

The sides of the cabinet box will also be screwed into panels of 3/4" bamboo, but those bamboo panels are not anchored to the floor or ceiling (they are just used as cladding)

My estimate of the total weight of the empty cabinet with shelves is 118 lbs.

Will they sag over time? Pull apart at the joints? 

Input is appreciated...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could build the cabinet in one piece and hang it successfully. That's a pretty bulky piece to handle and install. Having the shop space might also be a consideration.

It might be easier to build it in two maybe even three pieces. Those alternatives would require more ends. If you have a substantial hangrail, and you install properly, it should be OK. Laminating the interior pieces prior to assembly would be my method.

If you pre-laminate, I would machine the joinery to rabbets and/or dadoes where required to get a good wood to wood glue oint.


----------



## jayceetoo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. As for shop space, I'm building everything on-site-- in my condo. This is the last of my extensive remodel.

I really don't want to switch to rabbets/dadoes at this point if at all possible.

Yes, I am pre-laminating the sheets.

"Hangrail"? Not sure what that is. With my other upper cabs I've just drilled right through the back of the cabinet with Tapcons (those cabs were hung on a concrete wall). Can I just screw through the 1/2" back of this cabinet into the studs? 

As for installation, I will build a temporary stand to put on top of the base cabinet, heave it into place in stages (I'll probably have to get someone to help), and then screw it into place.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A hangrail would be a 3/4" by 2 1/2 to 3" high piece of plywood or solid wood screwed to the top of the cabinet ahead of the back (usually when 1/4" backs are used), to stiffen up the back and provide a strong cleat to mount to the wall. Or, behind the back if you want the back recessed to scribe the ends to the wall. If your 1/2" is secured well to the carcass, you could just screw through it to the studs.

If you are pre-laminating, and the back is laminated, and you're overlapping the back to the carcass, you won't have a glue joint to the carcass. I would screw the back on in that situation.

For the one-man installations, I use a small floor jack and mounted a plywood plate in place of the saddle. I place spacers on the countertop, or folding bench and place the cabinet on the jack and just pump it to the ceiling. I find my studs first and mark off on the back of the cabinet where the mounting holes are. Then I drill them out. When the cabinet is jacked into place to a mark, I then level it and just drive in the screws.

When screwing the cabinet to the wall, don't drive all the screws in all the way at first. You want to tighten them in a sequence so as not to torque the cabinet out of plumb or square. If it gets twisted during installation, the doors won't fit right.


----------



## jayceetoo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for the pointers, cabinetman!

I just posted some pix of the other portions of my remodel... take a look. I think it's turning out well for my first attempt at cabinetmaking! (click on "my photos" by my name). I need to hurry up and finish so I can sell the 10 foot panel saw that is currently the sole piece of "furniture" in my living room. Gotta get my stuff out of storage and moved in.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

OK... I'm just glad I actually knew what a hangrail was... A house I had built had 2x4 hangrails in a couple of the kitchen cabinets... I could sleep in there and not break them...

Hey, CM... Did you notice where that Condo is? Think Jaycee will give you a week or two stay for that advice?

Nice looking condo so far, Jaycee...


----------

